# Memory card does not detect in cardreader [SOLVED]

## YuriyRusinov

Hello, All !

I have card reader Transcend TS-RDP8W and if I input memory card TransFlash 8Gb MicroSDHC Class 4 Kingston, SDC4/8GB(SP) без адаптера, Retail into this one. dmesg gives 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sd 21:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk
> 
> usb 1-6: USB disconnect, device number 20
> ...

 

if I try to mount I receive error message

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount: no medium found on /dev/sdf
> 
> 

 

and no more, On Ubuntu 12.04 this card reader with card works fine. Any ideas ?

Thanks a lot.

----------

## eccerr0r

Probably the same problem as 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-954446-highlight-.html

despite it being different hardware (it's a multi-type card reader?).  Likely need SCSI LUN support - it seems to have detected the compact flash port though.

----------

## YuriyRusinov

Thanks a lot all works fine.

----------

